# Screw Holes



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

I am removing the cooler seat from my boat. I have two questions for you. 1) How do I get rid of the 5200 I used to put it down? 2) What do I fill the screw holes with so I dont get water into my floor? Thanks


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

thers is a specific product that claim to dissolve 5200 can not remem. the name---Brett will come to the rescue ---just wait

the  holes> marine tex and some gell coat for a clean look--or 5200 w/ that deck finish

hint-use a wet ice cube to smooth out 5200 or marine tex and lots and lots of paper towels and mineral spirits


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.debondcorp.com/


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

You have two real choices to seal the holes back up in your deck. First, if you are going to put in another seat or leaning post, you could always countersink the holes and put some flathead/ovalhead screws back into the holes with fresh 5200. Second option, counter sink the holes (NOT alot, just enough to get clean fiberglass. This will also remove the 5200 in the hole so the gelcoat/marine tex will have something to bond to), mix up some marine tex or gel coat and fill the holes. If you use gel coat, leave enough gel when you fill the holes so it is raised above the deck. When the gel dries it will shrink back some otherwise you will have too do it 2-3 times to get the same level as the deck. Also, you can us acetone to remove the old 5200 by soaking a rag with it and lay it on the 5200. Check fairly quickly to see it soften then scrape with fingernail (depending on how much you have to remove). BECAREFUL, you have rough glassed in deck (meaning that it does not have a shinny surface like the hull.), if you let the rag with the acetone lay to much, it will start to break down the gel coat on the deck, then you willl have a much bigger problem. Good luck!

Weedy


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I am planning on putting a grab rail and yeti there but it will not cover the holes taht are currently there so I want it to look pretty good. I will keep you updated. Wish me luck.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I use Marine Tex for screw holes in decks as Weedy suggested. Gel-coat and maybe Marine Tex can be mixed to match your deck. I got a kit from West Marine and did that once before.

Best regards,
Frank


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks again for the replies. I went to West Marine yesterday and picked up some Anti-bond 2015. It claims to take 5200 off. Hopefully not my gelcaot with it. I also saw the Marine Tex many of you were talking about. I will post up some pics when I get started. Thanks


----------

